# Do female rats ever cool it on the wrestling?



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

So my three oldest lady rats are about 7 months old, and ever since I've had them, they wrestle all of the time! There's never been blood, and they sometimes sleep together so I think they are okay, but sometimes the squeaks are so loud and alarming! It scares me.

They've been doing it a lot the last few nights and it's been keeping me up at night. Are they always going to do this? Do I need to separate them or do I need to live with it? I got a baby rat not too long ago, who is now in the same room - but different cage. Is the new baby making them aggressive?

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## ibarns64 (Sep 5, 2012)

My girls are doing this too..someone please answer. It scares me because it looks like a fight.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not sure if there's an underlying cause but my female rats wrestle a lot too. They go at it now and then, there's some loud squeaking, but same thing as you, never any blood. Unless someone draws blood I wouldn't separate them. 

How big is your cage? I only ask because I remember my friend telling me her rats were fighting and when I said that was normal, she showed me a picture of the cage they were in and it was a tiny little gerbil/hamster cage. So of course in a smaller space it's more likely they'll fight like that.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

My girls wrestle sometimes too its normal  its kinda like sibling love they just play rough and sometimes its to keep each other in check  don't worry its normal ... it can be scary I know but its usually fairly harmless


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

It seems pretty normal, I know my boys squabble a lot because their cage is a bit small, I just turn on the light quick and they stop or I yell at them to stop picking on each other and they stop.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the responses! My girly rats do it at least a couple times a day, so I wasn't sure if it was harmless or not. My three adults live in a double critter nation with an endless supply of food, so I don't think it's the living quarters.


----------



## Peep (Aug 27, 2012)

I know you basically got your answer! But just to reassure you even more my two girls do this too and they have been since i got them and they are 10 months now! I think it's mainly playing, but yes there has been bitten/bloody ears before. But they still sleep happily together too


----------

